# Acht Prozent der Android-Apps sind "Malware"



## Heiko (23 Juli 2011)

Google wollte mich Android vieles besser machen als Apple mit seinem iOS (und hat das vermutlich auch teilweise geschafft), in manchen Bereichen ist die Verbesserung eher fragwürdig. Die Kritik kommt von vielen Experten hauptsächlich im Bereich Marketplace. Google bietet jedem, der will, den Zugang zur Downloadplattform für die kleinen Progrämmchen ("Apps"), die das Leben so bunt machen. Nicht erst einmal nutzten findige Programmierer die fehlenden Prüfungen vor der Veröffentlichung dazu, Schadsoftware zu verteilen.
Der Sicherheitsdienstleister Dasient hat jetzt eine Untersuchung durchgeführt, in der ca. 10.000 Apps untersucht wurden. Dabei wurden bei ca. 8 % Funktionen festgestellt, die ohne Wissen des Anwenders Daten ins Internet übertragen. Dasient setzt dieses mit Schadsoftware gleich.
Der Bericht soll auf der Black Hat Konferenz in Las Vegas am 4. August vorgestellt werden.
Google hat schon vor geraumer Zeit angekündigt, die Veröffentlichungsmechanismen des Android Marketplace zu veröffentlichen und eine Art Prüfung einzuführen. Wann das kommen wird und wie diese Prüfung aussehen wird, ist momentan noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Observanti (31 Oktober 2017)

hat sich das denn unterdessen gebessert ?


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2017)

Da wirst Du doch Tante Google bemühen müssen


----------



## Schorenman (31 Dezember 2017)

Solange man keine .apk Dateien aus fremden Quellen zulässt geht man kein Risiko ein.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Januar 2018)

https://mobilsicher.de/schritt-fuer-schritt/apps-aus-apk-datei-installieren-android


> Wenn die Option Unbekannte Herkunft deaktiviert ist, können Sie keine Apps von außerhalb des Play-Stores installieren. Daher bekommen Sie diese Fehlermeldung. Tippen Sie auf Einstellungen um direkt in die Geräte-Einstellungen zu gelangen, wo Sie die Option aktivieren können. Sie bekommen eventuell noch einen Hinweis, dass es gefährlich sein kann, Apps aus unbekannten Quellen zu installieren.


----------



## Hippo (1 Januar 2018)

Na ja - ganz zu 100% stimmts nicht.
Es kommt immer wieder mal vor daß es irgendwelchen Schlawinern gelingt eine verseuchte App in den App-Store zu schmuggeln, auch bei Apple ist das schon passiert.
Aber die Chance sich auf diesem Weg einen Schnupfen einzufangen ist deutlich geringer bis gegen Null tendierend als bei von unbekannten Quellen geladenen Apps.


----------



## Heiko (2 Januar 2018)

Schorenman schrieb:


> Solange man keine .apk Dateien aus fremden Quellen zulässt geht man kein Risiko ein.


Das ist leider falsch. Die Dichte schädlicher Apps in den AppStores dieser Welt ist erschreckend hoch.


----------

